# Who decided Shia LaBeouf was going to be the next gen go-to action hero?



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 24, 2012)

Was it because Michael Cera turned the job down?

I don't know Mr La Beouf but he comes across as a right annoying ball bag.



Holes.


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Aug 24, 2012)

You have to wonder because he has none of the attributes needed for the task.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 24, 2012)

I thought the new gen action hero was the bloke who is the new Jason Bourne


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 24, 2012)

I hear he is a right pain in the arse too. How did it happen??


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 24, 2012)

marty21 said:


> I thought the new gen action hero was the bloke who is the new Jason Bourne


Too old. He's mid gen.


----------



## T & P (Aug 24, 2012)

I only remember seeing him in three films (two of the Transformers shitfests, and the latest Indy Jones). In each instance he came across as a completely unlikeable, smug twat.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 24, 2012)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Too old. He's mid gen.


 

what are the age ranges? I thought that Shia bloke was in his 30s as well


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Aug 24, 2012)

Yuwipi Woman said:


> You have to wonder because he has none of the attributes needed for the task.


He can't act, is stilted at any camera angle and is a whore for cash for franchise deals. 

He's amply qualified.


----------



## T & P (Aug 24, 2012)

marty21 said:


> I thought the new gen action hero was the bloke who is the new Jason Bourne


I liked him in The Hurt Locker. Other than that I don't have much of an opinion formed on him yet, other than he looks Polish. Very Polish. I know he's American, but if someone said to me 'find me a face that says 'Poland', I'd choose him


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 24, 2012)

He?


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 24, 2012)

T & P said:


> I liked him in The Hurt Locker. Other than that I don't have much of an opinion formed on him yet, other than he looks Polish. Very Polish. I know he's American, but if someone said to me 'find me a face that says 'Poland', I'd choose him


Square. That's what you think of poland and its many splendoured peoples?


----------



## marty21 (Aug 24, 2012)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Too old. He's mid gen.


 actually you are right , Shia bloke is 26, Bourne bloke is 41


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Aug 24, 2012)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> He can't act, is stilted at any camera angle and is a whore for cash for franchise deals.
> 
> He's amply qualified.


 
But he's short, scrawny and has a French name.  French, for God sake!


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Aug 24, 2012)

Maybe it's you yanks who think le boeuf gee that mean the beef in frenchese gee he must by some hard dood with a name like the beef. Sophisticated and sexy too...


----------



## Firky (Aug 24, 2012)

marty21 said:


> I thought the new gen action hero was the bloke who is the new Jason Bourne


 
Jeremy Renie or Renner, he's basically still playing the tough soldier from when he was in 28 Weeks Later and Hurt Locker (or was it Jarhead?), either way he's got that flak-jacket stamp to him.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Aug 24, 2012)

firky said:


> Jeremy Renie or Renner, he's basically still playing the tough soldier from when he was in 28 Weeks Later and Hurt Locker (or was it Jarhead?), either way he's got that flak-jacket stamp to him.


In the posters for the new borne thing he looks like jeremy Kyle...


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 24, 2012)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> Maybe it's you yanks who think le boeuf gee that mean the beef in frenchese gee he must by some hard dood with a name like the beef. Sophisticated and sexy too...


----------



## Firky (Aug 24, 2012)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> In the posters for the new borne thing he looks like jeremy Kyle...


 
Polish features.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 24, 2012)

i not sure what was worse.  the horror of his performance in the transformers movies or the tainting of the indiana jones heritage


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Aug 24, 2012)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> i not sure what was worse. the horror of his performance in the transformers movies or the tainting of the indiana jones heritage


 
I'd say Indiana Jones, except that he had ample help from the script and casting director.


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Aug 24, 2012)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> Maybe it's you yanks who think le boeuf gee that mean the beef in frenchese gee he must by some hard dood with a name like the beef. Sophisticated and sexy too...


 
I'm sorry, but the French arn't known for their warrior-like skills.  He's a Hobbit.


----------



## twentythreedom (Aug 24, 2012)

He was good in Disturbia


----------



## Reno (Aug 24, 2012)

Everything about the Transformers movies is terrible and every actor is awful in them because the writing is shit. They are written like 80s straight to video teen sex comedies.

LeBeouf gets cast because he's been lucky enough to have been in some very profitable films. If in doubt, blame Michael Bay. I don't think he's terrible, he's just unmemorable. He won't last long at the top, there will be some other 20something actor along in no time.


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 24, 2012)

Whatever happened to Ryan Phillippe?


----------



## Idris2002 (Aug 24, 2012)

Yuwipi Woman said:


> I'm sorry, but the French arn't known for their warrior-like skills.


 
Apart from covering the BEF's retreat to Dunkirk, and then falling back on the Aisne river, where they held off a German force twice their size for five days in 1940.


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 24, 2012)

They are a martial race.


----------



## Bakunin (Aug 24, 2012)

Yuwipi Woman said:


> I'm sorry, but the French arn't known for their warrior-like skills.


 
Yep, the Normans were gutless, Napoleon's Imperial Guard were a bunch of total pussies, the French Resistance were a bunch of pretend guerillas and the French Foreign Legion were (and still are) as meek as lambs.

Um...


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 24, 2012)

The best thing I can say about la Douche is that I liked the book 'holes'.

He was a spectacular miscast in the film though and ruined it by being shit. I think it's still probably the best thing he has ever done.


----------



## Bakunin (Aug 24, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> They are a martial race.


 
Wasn't Hayden Christenson supposed to be the next big thing as well?


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 24, 2012)

who?


----------



## Disjecta Membra (Aug 24, 2012)

he's a knob head and there is no reason why hes the next action hero, because i don't think he is, he's def not the new gen, jean claude, arnie, jason statham or stallone. More just the bubbling idiot that gets lucky, a slightly comical in between, between mr bean and short round(the kid out of temple of doom)


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Aug 24, 2012)

Bakunin said:


> Wasn't Hayden Christenson supposed to be the next big thing as well?


 
So was that guy in the last Terminator movie.  Can't really remember his name.....


----------



## Tankus (Aug 24, 2012)

Bakunin said:


> ........... and the French Foreign Legion were (and still are) as meek as lambs.
> Um...


isn't the whole point of them ...not being French ?


----------



## Bakunin (Aug 24, 2012)

Tankus said:


> isn't the whole point of them ...not being French ?


 
The enlisted men are foreigners, but the majority of their officers are French (it used to be that you couldn't be a Legion officer unless you were also a native Frenchman). The Spanish Foreign Legion (yes, that's why people often refer to the other one as the 'French Foreign Legion' rather than merely the 'Foreign Legion'), paradoxically, has banned foreigners from enlisting nowadays.


----------



## Tankus (Aug 24, 2012)

50% unemployed spanish youth ..perhaps


----------



## fen_boy (Aug 24, 2012)

I don't know who he is, I think I must be officially old.


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Aug 24, 2012)

To answer the thread title question; michael bay.


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Aug 24, 2012)

fen_boy said:


> I don't know who he is, I think I must be officially old.



Hes been shit in a wide variety of films. He was shit in transformers. He was really shit in transformers 2. He was shit in indiana jones 4. He was probably shit in transformers 3.

With range like that, you dont know what your missing.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Aug 24, 2012)

firky said:


> Polish features.


No amount of polish will shine those turds


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Aug 24, 2012)

Yuwipi Woman said:


> I'm sorry, but the French arn't known for their warrior-like skills.  He's a Hobbit.


Without them you'd be speaking English...

from the UK. 

So despite your own fractured version of history it's you Yankees who aren't known for their warrior skills...

Fucking hate Mericans who don't even know their own history...

Statue of liberty that great merican symbol.

French.

Fuckwit.


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Aug 24, 2012)

Garf, you ever hear of this strange thing called a "joke." 

Besides, he's not even French. He's Cajun/Jewish.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Aug 24, 2012)

Yuwipi Woman said:


> Garf, you ever hear of this strange thing called a "joke."
> 
> Besides, he's not even French. He's Cajun/Jewish.


Yeah everything you've ever posted is afucking joke... Whenever you're called on it.

Oh I was joking. 

Still shows the cowardly nature of you septics to a tee...

Jeeze dood it was like a joke no need to be harsh....


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Aug 24, 2012)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> Yeah everything you've ever posted is afucking joke... Whenever you're called on it.
> 
> Oh I was joking.
> 
> ...


 
FFS!


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Aug 24, 2012)

Seems you can't take a joke...

Why so serious?


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Aug 24, 2012)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> Seems you can't take a joke...
> 
> Why so serious?


 
Have a good weekend, Garf.

And, put the bottle down!  You've had too much.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Aug 24, 2012)

T & P said:


> I liked him in The Hurt Locker. Other than that I don't have much of an opinion formed on him yet, other than he looks Polish. Very Polish. I know he's American, but if someone said to me 'find me a face that says 'Poland', I'd choose him


 
He does remind me of several of my Polish mates now that you mention it. Particularly in this picture:


----------



## captainmission (Aug 24, 2012)

what i find even stranger is Holywood pushing joseph gordon levitt as the next action hero. Fine actor, but scrawny little thing with a weird old/young face


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Aug 24, 2012)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Was it because Michael Cera turned the job down?
> 
> I don't know Mr La Beouf but he comes across as a right annoying ball bag.
> 
> ...


 
The same person, or the son of the same person who decided 20 years ago to make Julia Roberts the sex symbol du jour, or 10 years ago to do the same thing to Jennifer Aniston.


----------



## Reno (Aug 24, 2012)

captainmission said:


> what i find even stranger is Holywood pushing joseph gordon levitt as the next action hero. Fine actor, but scrawny little thing with a weird old/young face


 
Hollywood isn't 'pushing him', directors like working with him because he is versatile and very talented. The vast majority of parts he takes are far from being action roles and in the three action films he's appeared in, he wasn't the action hero, he was a sidekick.

BTW., I like the trend of casting proper actors in action films now rather than the dumb muscle lunks we had to watch blunder through film after film in the 80s and 90s. I'd much rather watch Liam Neeson, Jeremy Renner or Matt Damon kick ass than some muscle freak who can't act like Stallone or Schwarzenegger.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Aug 25, 2012)

Yuwipi Woman said:


> Have a good weekend, Garf.
> 
> And, put the bottle down!  You've had too much.


Judging by your own standards. 

Again.

I don't drink. Haven't done for years.


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Aug 27, 2012)

Reno said:


> Hollywood isn't 'pushing him', directors like working with him because he is versatile and very talented. The vast majority of parts he takes are far from being action roles and in the three action films he's appeared in, he wasn't the action hero, he was a sidekick.
> 
> BTW., I like the trend of casting proper actors in action films now rather than the dumb muscle lunks we had to watch blunder through film after film in the 80s and 90s. I'd much rather watch Liam Neeson, Jeremy Renner or Matt Damon kick ass than some muscle freak who can't act like Stallone or Schwarzenegger.


 
I saw Premium Rush is weekend. He was well-used in that. He is a decent actor and has the build of the bike messenger. They didn't try to make him a some oversized hulk bursting into fortresses in a hail of gunfire. In fact, I think there was only one gunshot in the entire film, but it worked.

I also saw Stallone's new movie and have to say I liked it better, if only because I was in a mood to watch something die. Yes, he's a crap actor and the script was crap, but it delivered death and mayhem in large amounts.

Still think Shia LeBeoff is crap in everything he's done.


----------



## likesfish (Aug 27, 2012)

Was there acting in the transformer movies everything blew up giant robots.
 A girl in a tight dress and another annoying girl who whined a lot oh sorry that was shia


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 27, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> Whatever happened to Ryan Phillippe?



Just turned 60 I believe.


----------



## thriller (Aug 27, 2012)

Reno said:


> BTW., I like the trend of casting proper actors in action films now rather than the dumb muscle lunks we had to watch blunder through film after film in the 80s and 90s. I'd much rather watch Liam Neeson, Jeremy Renner or Matt Damon kick ass than some muscle freak who can't act like Stallone or Schwarzenegger.


 
Those dumb muscle lunks you talk about were fun films to watch. Predator, Rambo, Conan, Red Heat to name but a few. To dismiss it totally like you have doesn't make any sense. Those were the times we lived in. 1980s wouldn't be the same without Arnie and Stallone movies. But, I agree, about Neeson though. Really terrifically played in Taken.


----------



## thriller (Aug 27, 2012)

Labeouf has a face I just wanna punch.


----------



## Reno (Aug 27, 2012)

thriller said:


> Those dumb muscle lunks you talk about were fun films to watch. Predator, Rambo, Conan, Red Heat to name but a few. To dismiss it totally like you have doesn't make any sense. Those were the times we lived in. 1980s wouldn't be the same without Arnie and Stallone movies. But, I agree, about Neeson though. Really terrifically played in Taken.


 
You are right, the 1980s wouldn't have been the same without them, just like they wouldn't have been the same without Thatcher, AIDS and Stock Aitken and Waterman.


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Aug 27, 2012)

thriller said:


> Labeouf has a face I just wanna punch.


 
He has a nude scene in the movie coming out later this year.  Now you can want to punch a whole new side of him.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Aug 27, 2012)

I think Shia La Beouf's role isn't 'action hero' per se. I think he's 'Everyman tech-savvy geek forced by circumstance to take heroic action'.

I think he's put on offer as someone that a generation of home-bound computer guys can relate to.


----------

